
Sleep has a role in developing Alzheimer's - laurex
https://qz.com/1737881/scientists-are-looking-at-sleeps-role-in-developing-alzheimers/
======
saurik
I read the title here--"Sleep has a role in developing Alzheimer's"\--and I
was like "well, it is a good thing I don't do that, then!", but sadly the
article title now says " _Too many bad nights of sleep_ could play a role in
developing Alzheimer's"... :(.

------
zomnoys
This is briefly touched upon in “Why we sleep: unlocking the power of sleep
and dreams” by Matthew Walker. I highly recommend it!

